# TAVIRO



## Rooigevaar (17/9/18)

No one seems to know for sure, and old man Taviro insisted that he did it on purpose. Rumor has it that it was simply an accident and that the magic happened by itself. However it may side, and whatever the truth may be, Mr Taviro’s secret Tobacco Custard now lives on long after he is resting in his grave.




From the creators of Good Boy comes a brand new Tobacco and Custard adventure. Launching 4 October 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (17/9/18)

Was lucky enough to get a bottle at vapecon! And when I say lucky I mean lucky! Great juice once again, will never top the gringo because that was pure genius but an absolute great Vape nonetheless MR @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/9/18)

Old man Taviro is a real chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/10/18)

Taviro this week!!!!


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/10/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Taviro this week!!!!



My first bottle is already long gone! So glad its launching this week, can finally get my grubby paws on a few more bottles!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/10/18)

TAVIRO Available at the following vendors first:

Sir Vape Musgrave and Kloof (Durban)
Juicy Joes (Belville CT)
Foggas (Claremont CT)
Vape at the market (Nelspruit)
ResQ Vapes (Boksburg)
Vape Joint (VK Honeydew) (JHB)
Master Vape (Dundee)
Ohm my e-cig Kloof and Hillcrest(Durban)
Vikings Vape (Bloemfontein)
Beetlejuice Vape co (Vanderbijlpark)
Vape Works PE (Port Elizabeth)
Eciggies (Moreleta park)
Total vape (PE)
Cosmic Vape co (Westville)
Wiener Vape Shop (Richards Bay)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/18)

Damn good stuff this. My new ADV






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn good stuff this. My new ADV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So happy that you are enjoying it @BioHAZarD thank you for giving it a try!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

Did 6mg go out to any of the stockists @Rooigevaar ?


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/10/18)

Silver said:


> Did 6mg go out to any of the stockists @Rooigevaar ?


yeah i also need some 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/10/18)

Silver said:


> Did 6mg go out to any of the stockists @Rooigevaar ?



Unfortunately no one close to you took 6mg stock. But Beetlejuice and Sir Vape you can order online or direct from us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/2/19)

@Rooigevaar , I'm in PTA this weekend and want to desperately stock up on some Taviro, wich vendors do you know of has stock?


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Rooigevaar , I'm in PTA this weekend and want to desperately stock up on some Taviro, wich vendors do you know of has stock?



Sorted!!!! As per PM's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/2/19)

Absolute Legend Mnr @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

